# new section?



## wuwu (Apr 7, 2007)

there's been a lot of threads dedicated to photos, most of which is put other general discussion. should we open a new thread for mantid photos?


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 7, 2007)

Good idea. I'm in for that!


----------



## Orin (Apr 7, 2007)

We have photos on a page link but a special section sounds reasonable to me. I just put it up, who's going to get the first pics up?


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh awesome! Can you move my photos over there from General Discussions? The topic is "Pictures of my mantises." Hmm, maybe you can move everybody's as well.


----------



## Rick (Apr 7, 2007)

Tried to get a photo section in the past. Glad we have one now. How about making it for all photos or maybe titled, 'Mantis photos and other digital photography' or something like that?


----------



## Orin (Apr 7, 2007)

I was thinking of one where the photos would actually be stored versus photo links. Sorry Rick. It's easy to make one with links.


----------



## Rick (Apr 7, 2007)

> I was thinking of one where the photos would actually be stored versus photo links. Sorry Rick.


Oh well I know that an actual storage section or gallery would probably not work but I think most people are happy just linking them. Just wondering if it should be restricted to just mantids or any digital photography.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 7, 2007)

I don't mind offering up webspace for this. And if I have time, I'll even write a script for people to upload.


----------



## Orin (Apr 7, 2007)

Rick, members can make a new thread called 'general' or 'vertebrate' or 'other invertebrate' but I don't think there should be more than a few non mantis threads (such as a thread for each type of vertebrate).


----------



## wuwu (Apr 7, 2007)

awesome, thanks guys.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 7, 2007)

I was thinking maybe each person can make their own thread so that we can see the development of their mantis(es).


----------

